# Why does my kitten nibble my ear?!



## .liviloo. (Nov 1, 2008)

My adorable 11 week old kitten, Phoebe, has this "habit" of suckling on my ears. It's like I'm her cat mum! It's kinda cute, but really irritating especially at 4am when I'm trying to sleep. :thumbdown:
I have to keep pushing her off and eventually she gets the message but it takes a lot of pushing. I hate doing that to her because she's so lovely, but it's so annoying! 

Does anyone know why she's doing this? 
Before anyone asks, she's on her own (only have her, didn't buy any of her siblings) so it could be a comfort thing
Also, will she grow out of it as she gets older?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

my Ragdoll used to suckle on my neck, ears etc and my mothers  she grew out of it, not sure my self why she is it but it was a bit odd  lol she made a lot of noise while doing it as well. really didnt know what to do, if i put her off she started again lol. but as i said she grew out of it after a few weeks!


----------



## .liviloo. (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah my kitten makes noises too.
I've had her for a month as of tomorrow
and she's still not stopped!

I really want her to! It's driving me insaaaane!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

god im so glad i wasnt the only one who went through it! i am getting another kitten a week on friday i hope she dosent do the same 
tinkerbell did stop in the end, i think it was jst a security thing? well at the time i just thought i had a pervert as a cat tbh  lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

It is perfectly normal and you kitten should grow out of it. It is purely a comfort thing for them to suckle and they will normally 'knead' on you at the same time.

When you stop your kitten from doing it, be nice about it because it can confuse them otherwise.

Lou


----------



## ILOVETABBYS (Sep 22, 2008)

One of my kittens Luigi does it, and this seems to be in the wee hours of the night too! His brother Mario does not do it tho...strange! I have had my two for 2 weeks, they are 14/15 weeks now, so hopefully he will stop it! It is cute, but i need my sleep! LOL!!
Hope you get it sorted. x


----------



## .liviloo. (Nov 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!!!! :laugh:
my friends think my cat's a lesbian it's that attached to me! :laugh:

She best stop soon, or i'll cry!


----------



## .liviloo. (Nov 1, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> It is perfectly normal and you kitten should grow out of it. It is purely a comfort thing for them to suckle and they will normally 'knead' on you at the same time.


Yeah, she kneads on me too, it doesn't hurt fortunately!
I'm glad she's not mad and she's doing it for comfort

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> It is perfectly normal and you kitten should grow out of it. It is purely a comfort thing for them to suckle and they will normally 'knead' on you at the same time.
> 
> When you stop your kitten from doing it, be nice about it because it can confuse them otherwise.
> 
> Lou


thanks! at least if Kizzie (the kitten i get in 2 weeks ) does it i know not to worry.


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd be really happy if my kitten did that to me, as it must mean that they feel greatly comforted by you.  My kitten did used to knead on my arms and chest in bed quite often, as well as drool, but she only does it on occasion now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

aww thats nice! tinkerbell dosent bother with me now! just wats food lol


----------

